# Costume Opinion (prince phillip)



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

So I'm going to mickeys halloween party at Disneyland and decided to dress as prince Philip from sleeping beauty. I originally ordered a "custom made" costume from a cosplay website, payed a bit of cash and was stoked... Well my expectations where crushed when I received the cosplay costume. Badly made, missing parts, horrible quality... Needless to say I am working with Paypal to get my refund... So I decided to look around what I owned to try and put one together... Just wondering how this looks or if it is too crappy. I have some snowboarding long johns which are like tights, a black shirt, and a renaissance tunic I had from and old costume, and a Red Devils cape... Just need the hat... What do y'all think... Yay or nay?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry - I thought you meant OUR Prince Phil from the British Royal family. I wondered why you wanted to look like a wrinkly 80+ old man?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

The belt needs to go. Go to goodwill..... Everything else looks good.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

@dandybrit... I forgot about that Prince Phillip. Just figured Disney. 

@matrixmom... Thanks for the input. Yeah, the belt needs to go..


----------

